# How does AMD HDMI Audio work?



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

thinking of buying a low end ATI card so a pc can connect to a TV and send both sound and video through the same cable

How will i have to set up the card so it sends sound, i'm thinking just put the card in the pci-e slot and turn on the audio in driver settings? (although how i do this i don't know not owning an ATI/AMD card)

How does the sound work and sound?


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 23, 2011)

Generally if only a HDMI cable is plugged into the graphics card without any other audio cable plugged into the system then the HDMI audio will be your default without you having to mess with your audio settings.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

kenkickr said:


> Generally if only a HDMI cable is plugged into the graphics card without any other audio cable plugged into the system then the HDMI audio will be your default without you having to mess with your audio settings.



so all i do is start up the pc with no other connections,no connecting s/pdif from the sound card to the graphics card like on the old ones or anything?


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> so all i do is start up the pc with no other connections,no connecting s/pdif from the sound card to the graphics card like on the old ones or anything?



You don't even need a sound card. Plug in the HDMI cable and you're set.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> You don't even need a sound card. Plug in the HDMI cable and you're set.



great, and what's the easiest way to migrate hard drive, i'm upgrading my main rig from 250gb to 1tb (my 250gb now has no free space)


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 23, 2011)

Just need to go into Control Panel>Sound and select the ATI HDMI as the output device.


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2011)

Both WD and Seagate have "disktools" to clone your drives.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Both WD and Seagate have "disktools" to clone your drives.



i'm moving from a hitachi to a samsung (finally replacing that deathstar), so i don't think they will help


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2011)

Try to find a copy of Norton Ghost or Acronis TrueImage... somewhere.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Try to find a copy of Norton Ghost or Acronis TrueImage... somewhere.



can i just clone the partition in a partition manager and use windows repair to fix the bootloader?


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> can i just clone the partition in a partition manager and use windows repair to fix the bootloader?



Meh, I suppose but I just wouldn't trust windows repair. A proper cloning program will work fine.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Meh, I suppose but I just wouldn't trust windows repair. A proper cloning program will work fine.



where can i get one for free?


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> where can i get one for free?



This is the wrong forum to ask.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> This is the wrong forum to ask.



i didn't mean through that method anyway, how about this http://www.runtime.org/driveimage-xml.htm

or http://www.paragon-software.com/home/br-free/download.html


----------



## erocker (Jun 23, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i didn't mean through that method anyway, how about this http://www.runtime.org/driveimage-xml.htm
> 
> or http://www.paragon-software.com/home/br-free/download.html



Give it a try! Just don't erase any data on the original drive and you should be good.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> Give it a try! Just don't erase any data on the original drive and you should be good.



if all else fails i've been meaning to upgrade to 64bit anyway


----------

